# LANCASTER, PA. Yarn Shops?



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be in that area the first weekend in OCTOBER and would be interested in shopping. Kay Shadduck


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello Kay,
There is a wonderful yarn shop in the Kitchen Kettle Village called the Lancaster Yarn Shop. You may want to google it for directions. 
Every year when me and my family visit Lancaster I always have to go there :thumbup: kitchen kettle village also has many other little shops like canneries, candle shops and other really neat things. 
Enjoy your time in Lancaster!


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

THANKS! My daughter and I are going to see "NOAH" for MY birthday. Kay


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

kay shadduck said:


> THANKS! My daughter and I are going to see "NOAH" for MY birthday. Kay


Oh, that sounds awesome! Please do let us know how it is; me and my family are trying to plan a trip to go see it.....I have heard great reviews! :thumbup:


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

We are taking one of the three day TOUR buses.


----------



## Hubumom (Jan 11, 2013)

Saw Noah. It is amazing!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hubumom said:


> Saw Noah. It is amazing!


That's good to know! Oh, and welcome to the forum, I see you're a newbie


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

I am really looking fwd. to this special trip! Glad to read that YOU liked NOAH! Kay


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

You beat me to the question. My hubby and I will be in Lancaster the second weekend in October. We go every year, but this is the first year I'm knitting.

Marianne :~)


----------



## svbusdriver (Mar 5, 2011)

You will love Noah if you have never been to sight and sound you r in for a treat a great place to stay is mill stream not far from there.


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

YOU are getting ME MORE EXCITED about seeing NOAH! We don't know YET where we will be staying while there. Kay


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't have any idea about local knit shops. BUT--the Autumn colors will be gorgeous! Wish I could go!


----------



## sogarity (Jul 2, 2013)

There is a yarn shop in Landisville called Flying Fibers. Beautiful yarn selection and helpful, friendly staff. You can check them out on Facwbook. Enjoy Noah, it is a wonderful show!


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

kay shadduck said:


> THANKS! My daughter and I are going to see "NOAH" for MY birthday. Kay


Just saw that show, it was awesome. We went with a church group and ate at the Shady Maple restaurant which was equally as good.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Kitnit Fine Yarns, 713 Olde Hickory Rd., Lancaster 717-569-3951
www.kitnit.com hrs. Tues thru Fri 10-5 Sat 10-3

Oh Susanna, 2204 Marietta Ave., Lancaster 717-393-5146

Flying Fibers, 329 Main St., Landisville 717-898-8020

Lancaster Yarn Shop, 3519 Old Philadelphia Pike, Kitchen Kettle Village, Intercourse, PA 717-768-8007

That is what we have to offer in the Lancaster area. Hope this helps.


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

THANKS! I hope I will be able to look these places up. Kay


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

As mentioned earlier, Kitnit Fine Yarns is a wonderful little shop!


----------

